
YouTube Automatically Deletes Some Terms Critical of Chinese Regime - doener
https://www.ntd.com/youtube-automatically-deletes-some-terms-critical-of-chinese-regime_466721.html
======
saagarjha
Topical discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)

~~~
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23221264)

~~~
saagarjha
Ah, I must’ve missed that one. Busy weekend!

------
ThrowawayBandit
The title is obviously an attempt at manipulation, and the article is from a
more than dubious source. This should really not be on HN.

These terms are used to troll and insult posters some people disagree with,
not to criticise or to have any substantive discussion.

It's like trying to pass off calling someone "Yankee MF" as criticism of the
American government...

~~~
marakv2
After discussing this with some Taiwanese friends they say it's not as strong
as you are making it out to believe.

More on the level of calling someone a member of the 50 cent party or a paid
shill.

~~~
yorwba
How is calling someone a member of the 50 cent party or a paid shill less bad
than calling them a Yankee MF?

------
runawaybottle
Maybe it’s just a dry run for their censorship implementation that they plan
to use in China mostly (and wherever else China needs it).

------
Larrikin
I appreciate the clear headline since the other thread was flooded with what
about ism stooges preventing anyone from understanding the significance of a
single post complaining to Google with no context and locked comments.

------
gaoryrt
From The Epoch Times
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Epoch_Times)

------
ausjke
what a shame google

------
sisyphus912
My God, new Tang dynasty on hacker news, what have we come to.

~~~
jhanschoo
Why Tang specifically?

------
justicezyx
... I tested with the terms, those are not affected.

I seriously doubt the truthfulness. Those words are not even banned inside the
GFW. How come they are banned on CCP’s biggest nemesis?...

~~~
stretchwithme
I just tested 共匪 and it appears to be true.

~~~
stretchwithme
Google translate just translates these characters as 'gangster'.

[https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto...](https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en&text=%E5%85%B1%E5%8C%AA)

